# Looking for Players in L.A.



## TrizzlWizzl (Jan 31, 2003)

Do you live in L.A.?  Are you looking for a gaming group that proposes meeting weeknights on a weekly basis? If so, I happen to represent three folks (including myself) who are looking for about two more people to assemble a kick-ass gaming group that will be playing a smattering of d20 games (although not exclusively).  The general idea is a rotating-GM kind of deal.  There's a _lot_ of games out there to play and I personally don't want to get bogged down in just one game for years and years.

SpyCraft!  Iron Kingdoms!  Dark Sun!  Mutants and Masterminds!  Gamma World!  What Ever!

Two of the three folks I speak for reside on the westside of Los Angeles, so the closer you live to the beach the better.

Holla back playa!

tbwester@earthlink.net


----------



## Airwolf (Jan 31, 2003)

I'm getting a moving feeling about this thread. ---> Gamer's Seeking Gamer's


----------



## TrizzlWizzl (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh yeah!  Whoops.


----------



## TrizzlWizzl (Feb 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## Zulkir Jax (Feb 12, 2003)

TrizzlWizzl said:
			
		

> *Do you live in L.A.?  Are you looking for a gaming group that proposes meeting weeknights on a weekly basis? If so, I happen to represent three folks (including myself) who are looking for about two more people to assemble a kick-ass gaming group that will be playing a smattering of d20 games (although not exclusively).  The general idea is a rotating-GM kind of deal.  There's a lot of games out there to play and I personally don't want to get bogged down in just one game for years and years.
> 
> SpyCraft!  Iron Kingdoms!  Dark Sun!  Mutants and Masterminds!  Gamma World!  What Ever!
> 
> ...




Myself and 3 others are looking for people to game with. 2 live in North Hollywood and myself and my girlfriend live in Anaheim. If you're interested, shoot me an e-mail if you haven't found anyone. 

tlibby@sbcglobal.net


----------

